# Where can i get a Perfecto rodent tank?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Can somone direct me to an online shop?

I've looked on ebay/classifieds but none in my area. 

Thanks for any help : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`re mega bucks new.

probly best keeping an eye in ebay, they`re never listed as perfectos though, usually as gerbil/hamster/rodent/reptile tanks


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> they`re mega bucks new.
> 
> probly best keeping an eye in ebay, they`re never listed as perfectos though, usually as gerbil/hamster/rodent/reptile tanks


Really? They don't look like much, just some added shelves! lol 

I've googled them and only come up with a load of old ones on classified sites!! :bash:

Yeah i keep searching ebay, i'll just have to keep an eye out i guess


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve had 2 off ebay, one was listed as a reptile viv, the big one as a gerbilarium.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Tarantulabarn makes tanks that are very similar to perfecto, I will try to fing the photos for you, or you could just contact him and see what sizes he does :notworthy:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

• View topic - New Rodent Tanks

Here is the ad for them


----------

